# B43 driver problem [SOLVED]

## isilia

Hello, I've been trying for a day now to get the b43 driver to work on my laptop. I have followed this guide: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-547687.html

So far I've gotten dmesg to output that the driver has been loaded, but no other utility will recognize my card. I've bound net.lo to net.wlan0.

Here's my relevant lspci output:

```
06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
```

Here is the output of b43-fwcutter -l:

```
<driver>   <filename>      <microcode>   <ID>   <MD5 checksum>

b43legacy   wl_apsta.o      295.14      FW10   e08665c5c5b66beb9c3b2dd54aa80cb3

b43      wl_apsta.o      351.126      FW11   9207bc565c2fc9fa1591f6c7911d3fc0

b43      wl_apsta_mimo.o      351.126      FW11   722e2e0d8cc04b8f118bb5afe6829ff9

b43      wl_apsta_mimo.o      410.2160   FW13   cb8d70972b885b1f8883b943c0261a3c

```

And here is all of dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 (root@laptop) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #12 PREEMPT Thu Oct 23 03:22:46 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f680000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f680000 - 000000003f700000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f700000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 229376) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   229376

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6510, 0014 (r0 PTLTD )

ACPI: RSDT 3F68CEE1, 004C (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 3F693C86, 0074 (r1 HP     NISSAN    6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: DSDT 3F68D80D, 6479 (r1 HP     NISSAN    6040000 INTL 20060608)

ACPI: FACS 3F694FC0, 0040

ACPI: APIC 3F693CFA, 0068 (r1 HP     NISSAN    6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: HPET 3F693D62, 0038 (r1 HP     NISSAN    6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: MCFG 3F693D9A, 003C (r1 HP     NISSAN    6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: BOOT 3F693FD8, 0028 (r1 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: SLIC 3F693E08, 0176 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000 LOHR        0)

ACPI: APIC 3F693F7E, 005A (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: SSDT 3F68D5FF, 020A (r1 SataRe SataAhci     1000 INTL 20060217)

ACPI: SSDT 3F68D423, 01DC (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20060217)

ACPI: SSDT 3F68CF2D, 04F6 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20060217)

ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0

ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: DMI detected: Hewlett-Packard

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 227584

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda10

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

Preemptible RCU implementation.

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1729.060 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 904828k/917504k available (2513k kernel code, 12188k reserved, 865k data, 192k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffff6000 - 0xfffff000   (  36 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xffff4000   ( 119 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0450000 - 0xc0480000   ( 192 kB)

      .data : 0xc0374574 - 0xc044cbf8   ( 865 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0374574   (2513 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3460.98 BogoMIPS (lpj=1730492)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        430  @ 1.73GHz stepping 08

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0cb8)

net_namespace: 440 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored via DMI

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x19, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 *4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 *3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:06:00.0

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

system 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff could not be reserved

system 00:04: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff could not be reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x1180-0x11bf has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x1640-0x164f has been reserved

PCI: Device 0000:06:00.0 not available because of resource 0 collisions

b43-pci-bridge: probe of 0000:06:00.0 failed with error -22

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0x50000000-0x500fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: 0xd0100000-0xd01fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 4

PCI: setting IRQ 4 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 4 (level, low) -> IRQ 4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.2 (0100 -> 0102)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI Error (evxfevnt-0186): Could not enable SleepButton event [20070126]

ACPI Warning (evxface-0145): Could not enable fixed event 3 [20070126]

input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (28 C)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:02 is registered as thermal_zone1

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ02] (27 C)

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

PCI: Enabling device 0000:08:08.0 (0105 -> 0107)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8834000, 00:16:d4:a5:97:82, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0544400 port 0xd0544500 irq 11

ata2: DUMMY

ata3: DUMMY

ata4: DUMMY

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST98823AS, 7.24, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST98823AS        7.24 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, io mem 0xd0544000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 5, io base 0x00001820

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001840

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 3, io base 0x00001860

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

i2c /dev entries driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input4

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16rc2 (Thu Jan 31 16:40:16 2008 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

Marking TSC unstable due to: TSC halts in idle.

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xd0340000 irq 7

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (14336 buckets, 57344 max)

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

EXT3 FS on sda10, internal journal

ReiserFS: sda9: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda9: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda9: journal params: device sda9, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda9: checking transaction log (sda9)

ReiserFS: sda9: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda6: journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda6: checking transaction log (sda6)

ReiserFS: sda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 987924k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987924k

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -222651141 ns)

Warning: Processor Platform Limit event detected, but not handled.

Consider compiling CPUfreq support into your kernel.

eth0: link down

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PM, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

When I run modprobe b43 I get: Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PM, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

When running /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start I get:

```
Starting wlan0

 Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

 Bringing up wlan0

 dhcp

    network interface wlan0 does not exist

    Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)
```

Last edited by isilia on Fri Oct 24, 2008 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

Also, are you using wpa_supplicant ?

----------

## isilia

Hi, here's ifconfig -a, eth0 is my wired adapter:

```
laptop ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d4:a5:97:82  

          inet addr:192.168.1.107  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:17123 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:16052 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:4977477 (4.7 MiB)  TX bytes:1200072 (1.1 MiB)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

Here's ls -la:

```
laptop init.d # ls -la

total 180

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Oct 23 12:44 .

drwxr-xr-x 45 root root  4096 Oct 23 12:45 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6557 Oct 22 21:44 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Oct 22 19:46 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Oct 22 19:46 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Oct 22 19:46 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Oct 22 19:46 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Oct 22 19:46 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 Oct 22 21:10 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1722 Oct 22 19:14 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   286 Oct 22 21:45 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Oct 22 21:22 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Oct 22 19:46 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Oct 22 19:46 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Feb 12  2008 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1111 Oct 22 22:05 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Oct 22 19:46 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Oct 22 19:46 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Oct 22 19:46 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Oct 22 19:46 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Oct 22 19:46 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Oct 22 19:46 modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Oct 22 19:46 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Oct 22 19:46 net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Oct 23 03:02 net.wlan0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Oct 22 19:46 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Oct 22 19:45 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Oct 22 19:46 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Oct 22 22:56 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Oct 22 19:11 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Oct 22 19:46 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Oct 22 19:58 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Oct 22 19:46 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Oct 22 19:11 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2114 Oct 22 20:05 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   440 Oct 22 21:29 syndaemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1575 Oct 22 19:50 sysklogd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   508 Oct 22 19:46 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Oct 22 19:46 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5207 Oct 22 21:23 xdm

```

and finally /etc/conf.d/net:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dbroadcom"
```

I have tried leaving this file blank and using -Dwext instead of -Dbroadcom.

I'm using wpa_supplicant, got it installed and configured.

----------

## defenderBG

ok... the error message is that wlan0 does not exist.

According to ifconfig -a you have only lo (localhost) and eth0 (wired). Did you load the drivers before executing the command?

load them again and "ifconfig -a" and "iwconfig"

----------

## isilia

Quoting myself here: "When I run modprobe b43 I get: Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PM, Firmware-ID: FW13 ] "

So yes, I got the drivers loaded before I ran any of the commands you asked me to.

----------

## kds66

What output do you see from lsmod?

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, here what we gonna do :

```

# rmmod b43

# modprobe b43

# dmesg | tail 

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

Can you post all theses info ? Maybe your Udev rules are mess up.

----------

## isilia

Hi, here's my lsmod output:

```
laptop isilia # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

b43                   145568  0 

mac80211              116624  1 b43
```

And here is what you asked, d2racing:

```
laptop isilia # rmmod b43

laptop isilia # modprobe b43

laptop isilia # dmesg | tail

ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda6: journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda6: checking transaction log (sda6)

ReiserFS: sda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 987924k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987924k

eth0: link down

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PM, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PM, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PM, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

laptop isilia # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d4:a5:97:82  

          inet addr:192.168.1.107  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:388 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:412 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:375247 (366.4 KiB)  TX bytes:87594 (85.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:3672 (3.5 KiB)  TX bytes:3672 (3.5 KiB)

laptop isilia # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

Thanks to everyone who replied so far

----------

## isilia

Hi, I tried installing the same driver on the Ubuntu 8.10 beta, I had to modprobe ssb and then b43 for it to work. But when I tried doing this on gentoo, it couldn't find the driver when I tried to probe it.

----------

## isilia

I compiled the ssb kernel option as a module, which seems to have helped! 

Now it complains about the firmware being out of date, I'll get back to you once I run out of ideas on how to fix this.

----------

## d2_racing

ssb, what is that for ?

----------

## isilia

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> ssb, what is that for ?

 

It's a driver for the Sonics Silicon Backplane bus.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you sure that you are using the right b43 driver.

I think that they is 2 actually inside the kernel.

So, we don't have the choice, can you post your .config that is related to the Wifi plz.

I will double check your config.

----------

## isilia

As said, modprobing the ssb driver got me a bit closer to the solution.

Note: my wireless' card led is dimmed.

I got quite a bit of new info to post.. first of all lsmod:

```
laptop isilia # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

b43                   145568  0 

ssb                    27396  1 b43

mac80211              116624  1 b43

```

dmesg | tail:

```
laptop isilia # dmesg | tail

b43-phy2: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found

b43-phy2 debug: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2, Revision 8

b43-phy2 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 2

b43-phy2 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

phy2: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PM, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

b43-phy2 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found or load failed.

b43-phy2 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).

b43-phy2 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found or load failed.

b43-phy2 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).

```

This error is rather odd, as I double checked I have the right firmware, I'm using 4.150.10.5

ifconfig -a:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d4:a5:97:82  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:73:15:e0:88  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1A-73-15-E0-88-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

Here's what happens when I start net.wlan0:

```
 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

And wmaster0:

```
 * Bringing up interface wmaster0

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

wmaster0: dhcpcd 4.0.2 starting

wmaster0: read_interface: Operation not supported                                                               [ ok ]

 *     received address                                                                                         [ ok ]

```

iwconfig:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=off   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

iwlist scan while wlan0 is started/running:

```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
```

My kernel's wireless settings:

```
#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

```

And:

```
#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_B43_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

```

If you need anymore info about my kernel, here's the rest of the configuration: http://pastebin.com/m1baa1bdfLast edited by isilia on Fri Oct 24, 2008 2:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you try that plz :

inside /etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

And try this plz :

```

# rmmod b43

# modprobe b43

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

# iwlist scan

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# dmesg | tail

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## IvanMajhen

It looks like you are missing some firmware files. I have this for b43:

```
a0g0bsinitvals4.fw  a0g0initvals9.fw     a0g1initvals5.fw     b0g0bsinitvals9.fw  lp0bsinitvals13.fw  lp0initvals15.fw    pcm5.fw     ucode4.fw

a0g0bsinitvals5.fw  a0g1bsinitvals13.fw  a0g1initvals9.fw     b0g0initvals13.fw   lp0bsinitvals14.fw  n0absinitvals11.fw  ucode11.fw  ucode5.fw

a0g0bsinitvals9.fw  a0g1bsinitvals5.fw   b0g0bsinitvals13.fw  b0g0initvals4.fw    lp0bsinitvals15.fw  n0bsinitvals11.fw   ucode13.fw  ucode9.fw

a0g0initvals4.fw    a0g1bsinitvals9.fw   b0g0bsinitvals4.fw   b0g0initvals5.fw    lp0initvals13.fw    n0initvals11.fw     ucode14.fw

a0g0initvals5.fw    a0g1initvals13.fw    b0g0bsinitvals5.fw   b0g0initvals9.fw    lp0initvals14.fw    pcm4.fw             ucode15.fw

```

----------

## isilia

```
laptop isilia # rmmod b43

laptop isilia # modprobe b43

laptop isilia # ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

laptop isilia # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

laptop isilia # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d4:a5:97:82  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:73:15:e0:88  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1A-73-15-E0-88-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

laptop isilia # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

laptop isilia # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Removing addresses

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

laptop isilia # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

laptop isilia # dmesg | tail

b43-phy4 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found or load failed.

b43-phy4 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).

b43-phy4 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found or load failed.

b43-phy4 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).

b43-phy4 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found or load failed.

b43-phy4 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).

b43-phy4 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found or load failed.

b43-phy4 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).

b43-phy4 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found or load failed.

b43-phy4 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).

laptop isilia # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

laptop isilia # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=SCANNING

```

My firmware files:

```
a0g0bsinitvals4.fw   a0g1initvals5.fw     lp0bsinitvals13.fw  pcm5.fw

a0g0bsinitvals5.fw   a0g1initvals9.fw     lp0bsinitvals14.fw  ucode11.fw

a0g0bsinitvals9.fw   b0g0bsinitvals13.fw  lp0bsinitvals15.fw  ucode13.fw

a0g0initvals4.fw     b0g0bsinitvals4.fw   lp0initvals13.fw    ucode14.fw

a0g0initvals5.fw     b0g0bsinitvals5.fw   lp0initvals14.fw    ucode15.fw

a0g0initvals9.fw     b0g0bsinitvals9.fw   lp0initvals15.fw    ucode4.fw

a0g1bsinitvals13.fw  b0g0initvals13.fw    n0absinitvals11.fw  ucode5.fw

a0g1bsinitvals5.fw   b0g0initvals4.fw     n0bsinitvals11.fw   ucode9.fw

a0g1bsinitvals9.fw   b0g0initvals5.fw     n0initvals11.fw

a0g1initvals13.fw    b0g0initvals9.fw     pcm4.fw

```

----------

## isilia

I remerged b43-fwcutter and then reinstalled the firmware by issuing this command:

laptop driver # b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta_mimo.o

Which then installed all the files including the one I did not have before to /lib/firmware. Now it works, looking back into my bash history I found that I did b43-fwcutter wl_apsta_mimo.o -w /lib/firmware which caused it to extract the firmware to my current directory and that someone stopped it from extracting all files.

So thanks -a lot- for your help everyone! (And as a side note: I still had to modprobe ssb for this all to work).

Edit: No sarcasm intended (apparently it sounded sarcastic?)

----------

## Hu

 *isilia wrote:*   

> So thanks -a lot- for your help everyone! (And as a side note: I still had to modprobe ssb for this all to work).
> 
> Edit: No sarcasm intended (apparently it sounded sarcastic?)

 

Some emphatic modifiers on "thanks" are typically read to be sarcastic, particularly when the person issuing the supposed thanks solved the problem largely or entirely without the help of others, whether due to the others being unresponsive or providing advice that turned out to be irrelevant.  "Thanks a lot" seems to be especially prone to this reading.  I thought the advice here seemed quite relevant since it turned out to be right on target, but I can see why some people would think it sounded sarcastic.

----------

